# NBD: I couldn't get enough range! (Ibanez 6 string content)



## XeoFLCL (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I got an awesome offer for my Ibanez Xiphos a few days ago and took it on the spot. Picked up the bass last night (fell asleep once I got home, was sick to my stomach and even had to skip out on D&D with the broskis ) and here she is! No hardcase shots because I didn't even bother  But it did come with a Roadrunner bass case which is very nice 

Behold... *The Ibanez SR706!*






















This neck is just gorgeous. I can't stop looking at it!










This bass plays amazing. There's a few light scratches, but nothing that can't be easily polished out (Also, I keep meaning to ask, but what are some good polishes with the purpose of removing scratches? I know there are some.. but some seem more shady than others.. *COUGH* http://www.guitarscratchremover.com/ *COUGH*. Does anyone have any of them that they can say work for a fact?). Typically, I really used to dislike Ibanez bass necks, but now that I own one I've realized, the very thin U carve is something you just need to get used to. After that, they're fucking amazing, and never neckdive at that. LOVE IT! Couldn't be happier with any other 6 string, and this beast might even replace my corvette as my go-to bass!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2010)

Great score! Those SR706 are some epically good sounding and playing 6-stringers. 

I had one of it's little brothers, SR506, and it was easily able to complete with some of my much more expensive basses as far as playability and tone goes.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats man!! 
i am so much GASing for a 6er my self. my gassing for this one was lasting for a while now.  and it is totally not fair that it is only avaliable in US market 

ah well.... soon i will reveal my GAS and a NBD, unfortunatly not a 6er though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... If I pick up a 6 it will be one of these for sure... Nice score.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2010)

Ruins said:


> congrats man!!
> i am so much GASing for a 6er my self. my gassing for this one was lasting for a while now.  and it is totally not fair that it is only avaliable in US market
> 
> ah well.... soon i will reveal my GAS and a NBD, unfortunatly not a 6er though


 
Don't you guys have the purple 7420, the 2077xl AND the 2127????


----------



## Ruins (Oct 4, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't you guys have the purple 7420, the 2077xl AND the 2127????


well yeah... but... but.. this bass


----------



## Dethfield (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive been looking for a back up 6 string, and ive been considering this one. My only real concern is how the low B sounds on the 34" scale. How does it sound on yours?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Great score! Those SR706 are some epically good sounding and playing 6-stringers.
> 
> I had one of it's little brothers, SR506, and it was easily able to complete with some of my much more expensive basses as far as playability and tone goes.


Yeah, I think it's taken it's place as my main go-to bass, not just for the extended range, but because it plays so damn smooth once you get used to the extra string.


Ruins said:


> congrats man!!
> i am so much GASing for a 6er my self. my gassing for this one was lasting for a while now.  and it is totally not fair that it is only avaliable in US market
> 
> ah well.... soon i will reveal my GAS and a NBD, unfortunatly not a 6er though


It drives me nuts how Ibanez (and ESP.. and well, everyone else ) does that. I mean, Japan only models.. okay. That makes sense. But why do completely different models for each continent? I understand the reason of course, but that's just my wallet and GAS talking.. as I wouldn't mind a purple S7420.. 


Konfyouzd said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... If I pick up a 6 it will be one of these for sure... Nice score.


You won't be disappointed. I was skeptical at first for aforementioned reasons (Never been a fan of Ibanez basses since I got my first SR 4 string, and everytime I tried one the neck felt too flat for me) but I couldn't have been happier. Glad I went with this instead of getting one of those Brice Neck-thru 6ers.


Dethfield said:


> Ive been looking for a back up 6 string, and ive been considering this one. My only real concern is how the low B sounds on the 34" scale. How does it sound on yours?


I've always used 34" scale basses (Tuned to G# even ) and I've never really had an issue.. I've had one 35" bass which was a 6 string, and honestly I didn't really care for the longer scale. It neck dived like crazy (I'm aware this probably wasn't due to the scale, but it set a little of an impression of 35" scale 6ers for me) and I didn't notice a major difference really. I think at this low of a frequency the amp (EDIT: And the cab(s)!! With anything below B.. Neodymium for your sub cab at least is highly recommended. Hell, I'd recommend neos regardless.. Though I'm one to talk because I'm using a ceramic Blue Marvel for my 1x15 till I can order a carvin neo 15") plays almost just as big of a role on the clarity as the pickups and the bass itself does. And the bartolini humbuckers are really something, they beat the MECs in my corvette in each and every way, and are just more crisp and cutting, along with the stock EQ. I'd say if you can, try it out and see, but if you want my biased opinion (I won't lie ) then I'll say it does the job great


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 5, 2010)

That's one of my favorite six strings and one of my favorite Ibanez basses. If I was going to trade my current six string for another, it'd probably be for that exact model (which I almost ordered before I found mine).

Yum.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 5, 2010)

awesome finish on that bass


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't you guys have the purple 7420, the 2077xl AND the 2127????


----------



## youheardme (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome bass man


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 5, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> You won't be disappointed. I was skeptical at first for aforementioned reasons (Never been a fan of Ibanez basses since I got my first SR 4 string, and everytime I tried one the neck felt too flat for me) but I couldn't have been happier. Glad I went with this instead of getting one of those Brice Neck-thru 6ers.


 
I feel exactly the same way actually. I played the Ibanez 4 string basses and I wasn't a fan of them at all. I got lucky enough to play a 6er at GC and it was a completely different story.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 5, 2010)

I like it! Can't wait to hear how it sounds. Get some new strings for that thing and you're good to go 

oh yeah, why doesn't yours have the mid switch thing? Older model?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 5, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> I like it! Can't wait to hear how it sounds. Get some new strings for that thing and you're good to go
> 
> oh yeah, why doesn't yours have the mid switch thing? Older model?


Bingo. It's one of the earlier runs, before they added that switch I presume. Also notice that the fretboard extends, instead of it being cut level to the body after the 24th.


----------

